# coming to a town near you soon.



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

*Greek unemployment hits record as poverty spreads*

ATHENS, Greece (AP) - Unemployment in Greece rose to a record 27 percent in November as separate surveys on Thursday showed the country remains stuck in recession and predicted nearly a third of the population would be in poverty by the end of the year.

The Statistics Agency said unemployment increased from a rate of 26.6 percent in October and 20.8 percent in November the previous year. More than 30,000 people lost their job in November, the agency said, with the jobless rate accelerating from earlier in the year.

Worst affected are the young, with 61.7 percent of those in the 15-24 age group without a job.

http://news.yahoo.com/greek-unemployment-hits-record-poverty-spreads-122923910--finance.html


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Canary in the coal mine.


----------



## act5860 (Feb 9, 2013)

:dunno: I sure hope not, although OB is trying to make it that way.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Unemployment in Spain is only a couple points behind. Yet the media here and over there say things are rosy.


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Government here to help?*

"Any man who thinks he can be happy and prosperous by letting the government take care of him--- better take a closer look at the

American Indian." 
~ Henry Ford ~


----------



## Dude111 (Dec 28, 2012)

act5860 said:


> :dunno: I sure hope not, although OB is trying to make it that way.


Sadly i think he will.... TOO MANY PPL WHO HAVE BEEN COMPROMISED to do anything about it


----------

